# recuperare partizione formattata

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno,

ho una sd da 1 gb, che fino a stamattina aveva un'unica partizione FAT.

Cercando di scrivere, ottenevo diversi errori in accesso, quindi ho dato un:

```
mkfs.msdos -a /dev/mmcblk0p1
```

che, a quanto ho erroneamente letto. avrebbe dovuto correggere gli errori.

Ovviamente (chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso) mi ha formattato la scheda. Ancora in fat. E ho "perso" tutto.

Con photorec sono riuscito a recuperare praticamente tutti i file, ma come al solito hanno un nome improponibile ed è un vero delirio capire cosa è cosa.

La partizione neo-formattata non è stata ancora minimamente modificata.

Sto allora cercando di fare "undelete" della partizione. Sperando che sia la cosa giusta. In pratica, vorrei ripristinare il filesystem formattato per poter recuperare tutti i file con il loro nome, l'albero delle directory, etc..

Prima domanda: sto dicendo una vaccata? È impossibile farlo?

Seconda domanda: come fare?

Sto seguendo questo: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step

ma non ne vengo a capo. Vedo solo la partizione attuale e non riesco a recuperare quella precedente.

Ora, ho un po' di confusione in testa.   :Very Happy: 

Quindi vi chiedo qualche parere. Sarà, comunque, molto prezioso.

Grazie.

----------

## xdarma

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Con photorec sono riuscito a recuperare praticamente tutti i file, ma come al solito hanno un nome improponibile ed è un vero delirio capire cosa è cosa.

 

E ti lamenti? Aspetta ad avere il motore di un disco che non parte...  :-D

 *Quote:*   

> Sto allora cercando di fare "undelete" della partizione. Sperando che sia la cosa giusta. In pratica, vorrei ripristinare il filesystem formattato per poter recuperare tutti i file con il loro nome, l'albero delle directory, etc..

 

Credo tu stia seguendo la procedura corretta: oltre all'undelete di testdisk potresti tentare con qualcosa in dos. Molti anni fa c'era qualcosa tipo "unformat", non so se esita ancora sotto winxp/vista/7.

Accederà al disco in scrittura quindi rischi di perdere quello che volevi recuperare.

Prima di far danni salva un immagine con dd o dd-rescue.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> E ti lamenti? Aspetta ad avere il motore di un disco che non parte...  

 

Mi lamento per la mia stupidità!

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Credo tu stia seguendo la procedura corretta: oltre all'undelete di testdisk potresti tentare con qualcosa in dos. Molti anni fa c'era qualcosa tipo "unformat", non so se esita ancora sotto winxp/vista/7.
> 
> Accederà al disco in scrittura quindi rischi di perdere quello che volevi recuperare.
> 
> Prima di far danni salva un immagine con dd o dd-rescue.

 

unformat, ahimé, è stato rimosso con windows 95. O almeno, questo è quello che leggo in giro.

Purtroppo mi interessa proprio annullare la formattazione. Ma non capisco se sia possibile. Recuperare i file, invece, si può fare. Ma è un vero delirio, migliaia e migliaia di file con nomi strani   :Confused: 

mannaggia a me.

----------

## cloc3

purtroppo i difetti di photorec sembrano inevitabili con le partizioni linux.

app-forensics/scalpel ti permette di selezionare le tipologie di file che ritieni più imporanti (per esempio i documenti di libreoffice o i video flv).

in genere app-forensics/ contiene un insieme di tool più o meno equivalenti tra cui puoi cercare.

----------

## xdarma

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> unformat, ahimé, è stato rimosso con windows 95. O almeno, questo è quello che leggo in giro.

 

FreeDOS sembra avere unformat.

----------

